# Advice and experiences with low amh & icsi



## Irish hope (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm incredibly new to this only browsing yesterday & signed up today - after failed icsi in April (4eggs& no fertilisation) we have reached top of private list at rfc - dr phoned me last wk to say my amh had dropped from 15 to 2.2 & chances of successful icsi is low - have bn devastated but not giving up - just wondering if anyone else is in the same position or if anyone has advice or experience with suitable protocols (heard short is best for poor responders but think my  consultant said i wud b doing long with higher dose gonal F) supplements/therapies (researching dhea - but hav to consult dr) & stimulant drugs (heard pergoveris is gd for poor responders!)  
Also not sure if rfc is best for us - but dont know how to look round other clinics to see what they would advise - time is not on my side so don't want2b waiting for consultations - wud just love to speak to few consultants & find a clinic that would b most suitable!! 
Anxious & confused


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Irish Hope
I did my nhs cycle at RFC last year and it was only when I was about to start (literally the day I collected my drugs!) that I was told I had a low amh - it was 1.2 at that time.  All I was told by the nurse was that I was unlikely to yield alot of eggs but she didn't mention that ICSI was less likely to succeed. Anyway, in that cycle they managed to collect 3 eggs, and out of those 3, 2 fertilised (high grade embryos) and were put back in. Unfortunately it resulted in a BFN but I don't believe that was anything to do with my amh - it just wasn't my time. In hindsight, i was disappointed that the RFC didn't take the time to explain the implications of low amh at the time and as it was our first cycle, we just didn't know any better and just went with what they suggested. 

However, I knew for sure that I didn't want to use RFC for our self funded cycle. I knows many couples have achieved pregnancy through them but to me, it's a one size fits all approach. We decided to use GCRM this time who recommended the Flare (short) protocol which is better for low responders like me. I feel much more confident in this approach and start stims next week, and hopefylly heading to Glasgow for ec and et end of June/early July. They have a satellite clinic in Belfast where you can get your initial consultation done, along with all of the blood work and scans.  I heard good reports about this clinic which is why we made the decision to go with them but I'm sure there are other options for you to. My advice would not be to rush into anything......make sure you chose the clinic that's best for you and your situation. I understand that time is not in your side (that's also how I feel) but its important for you to feel confident and comfortable with the clinic you chose. 

Interestingly, when GCRM tested my amh again, it came back as 7.4 - still low for my age but much better that 1.2!!! I have been getting a Maya massage once a month and I believe that has helped  (or else the first RFC test was inaccurate). 

Good luck with your decision and and if I can help you with any queries just ask. I'm sure other girls on here will be able to give you some good advice as well.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Leo76

I just wanted to wish you lots & lots of luck for your next cycle. I like you have low AMH and my first clinic & first cycle (all funded) they put me on long protocol (this was before even checking my AMH) anyhow it was cancelled 2 days prior to ec as I was a poor responder so from there on a researched to the hilt and found that short flare protocol was the best protocol for such peeps.. Anyhow after I resorted to telling my consultant then that this was the protocol I wanted to be on (I went armed with my research notes) she finally excepted.. That cycle and every cycle since has produced more eggs therefore more for fertilisation and icsi does mean more will fertilise so that's an added bonus!! Although  still waiting for my BFP I know that the protocol is the best one for me. Good luck to you xx


----------



## 2708belle (Sep 22, 2012)

Hiya,

I've also got a low AMH which was 1.4 at the ripe old age of 32!! My clinic didn't seem fazed by this at all. I was so worried they wouldn't treat me (we're lucky enough to be NHS funded). I was told that sometimes the test can come back with varying results so is not always an accurate picture of what's actually going on in there. They wouldn't give me facts and figures about success rates, which looking back would have just made me worry more. 

They doubled my Menopur stims to 300 instead of 150 which I originally started on. 
We also had ICSI on the long protocol. We got a BFP!!! Fingers crossed our scan is ok on 6TH June.

I've read about lots of ladies who have had positive outcomes with low AMH. I know it's devastating to hear you have a low result, but it doesn't mean you won't be successful.

Best of luck with your treatment


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi hbkmorris - really glad to hear that the short protocol is something you vouch for and I really hope it's only a matter of time before you get your bfp! I would be delighted to get more eggs with this cycle but keep telling myself it only takes one!! Regardless, I feel much more confident going into this cycle and I think that can only be a good thing! 

Yes 2708Belle, have heard lots of stories about ladies with low amh getting positive results so I hope we will be one of them soon!!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Leo, I was reading about your very different amh results and it made me wonder. It would be great if the first one was wrong or if it managed to improve. But since there are different scales I wonder if that's the reason? I do think clinics should be clearer with amh results. 

Best of luck ladies. I'm deffo in the short protocol camp and latterly in the mild/ natural icsi approach though its scary to know you're aiming for quality not quantity. Here's hoping all our dreams come true.


----------

